# Rent Allowance Fraud



## hikicker (16 Oct 2008)

It has come to my attention that numerous (supposedly) single mothers are getting their rent paid for by the state however are living with their partner in the partner's respective property whilst letting out the house that is being paid for by the state!! When are the government ever going to crackdown on these spongers who are laughing their head off at all us eejits struggling to pay for a roof over our head?? I originally didn't think this was happening however I've heard of numerous instances. Very frustrating indeed...


----------



## mathepac (16 Oct 2008)

hikicker said:


> ...When are the government ever going to crackdown on these spongers who are laughing their head off at all us eejits struggling to pay for a roof over our head?? ...


As soon as the local social welfare officer gets notification and evidence of the alleged fraud.


----------



## Megan (16 Oct 2008)

mathepac said:


> As soon as the local social welfare officer gets notification and evidence of the alleged fraud.



Do these social welfare officers live in the areas they work in because if they do they would know very well that alot of single mothers are getting payment from the state even though they are living with the father of their child. As the saying goes the dogs in the street know its happening.
Do the social welfare have to get a complaint from somebody before they act?


----------



## Welfarite (16 Oct 2008)

hikicker said:


> When are the government ever going to crackdown on these spongers who are laughing their head off at all us eejits struggling to pay for a roof over our head??


 
As soon as you report to them what you know, names, addresses, alleged fraud details, etc.. At least they will be able to act on solid information instead of wasting time spot-checking without evidence.



Megan said:


> Do the social welfare have to get a complaint from somebody before they act?


 
Having a complaint to act on is much more efficient than spot-checking 100,000 claimants of OPF allowance.


----------



## hikicker (16 Oct 2008)

I just want to clarify something. I'm not saying that the partner is simply living with the unmarried mother in the house paid for the state, that's bad enough. The single mother is living in the partners house and renting out the house that is already paid for by the state. In essence they are getting a house for free and then renting it out privately and receiving an income of approx €1200 per month. WTF is going on here???


----------



## gipimann (16 Oct 2008)

As Welfarite said, it is easier for the Community Welfare Service (who operate the Rent Supplement scheme) to act on information than to try to spot-check over 65000 rent claims (as well as dealing with an increased workload for other SWA claims).


----------



## DavyJones (16 Oct 2008)

hikicker said:


> I just want to clarify something. I'm not saying that the partner is simply living with the unmarried mother in the house paid for the state, that's bad enough. The single mother is living in the partners house and renting out the house that is already paid for by the state. In essence they are getting a house for free and then renting it out privately and receiving an income of approx €1200 per month. WTF is going on here???



Do you know if for a fact? if so, how? and  why not report it?


----------



## Lady MacBeth (16 Oct 2008)

This is happening alot, they do the occasional spot check, but these people are serious welfare cheats. they make a damn good living from it, while the rest of us struggle. Talk to one, they know every trick in the book, know exactly what the can get.


----------



## Smashbox (16 Oct 2008)

Anyway to do this anonamously? (I cant spell)


----------



## Welfarite (17 Oct 2008)

Smashbox said:


> Anyway to do this anonamously? (I cant spell)


 

Yes, most allegations of fraud are reported anonymously. 

There is no point in posters ranting here (or anywhere esle about these things if they are not prepared to help stamp out abuse of the system by giving as much details of the alleged fraud to SW, HSE or whoever. Spot checks are easily overcome by fraudsters, but if they are faced with definite information, alleagations, etc.. they start to make mistakes in answers. Investigatorts are very experienced in getting people to admit thibgs, even when they have only a littel real information to go on.

Also, a tip-off can trigger survellience, etc.. to gather more information.


----------



## Smashbox (17 Oct 2008)

Welfarite said:


> There is no point in posters ranting here (or anywhere esle about these things if they are not prepared to help stamp out abuse of the system by giving as much details of the alleged fraud to SW, HSE or whoever.


 
I agree. I have a few people who are flouting the law, and always wondered about how to go about the SW people making enquiries into their circumstances.

I shall go ahead now then and give them a shout!


----------



## MandaC (17 Oct 2008)

I know someone who made an anonymous report on a single mother with four children living with the father of the four children self employed electrician.

Less than 10 days after the report, SW came knocking on her door and gave her the option of "resigning" from benefits.


----------

